# How long is your average luteal phase (poll in TTC)



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Just curious how common different length LP's are. I posted a poll in the TTC forum, please add your vote!

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1314857/how-long-is-your-average-luteal-phase


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

More votes? Thanks!


----------

